# Trail Cam Pics- Lots'a Bucks!



## Hogguide (Sep 15, 2006)

*" Hey, I was next"*








*
" Please take a Number"*



















Still Will be adding some more. Check Back. 
I would be happy to tell you more about what they have been eating for the last 3 years and the feeders they are using but you will have to PM me.

This is a Leaf River Camera, these deer all reside here in Georgia and are all wild free ranging animals.
Hogguide


----------



## badcompany (Sep 15, 2006)

That unicorn buck will be an unusual one for someone. Must not be the feeder we sat near.


----------



## JH300 (Sep 15, 2006)

Great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 15, 2006)

You've got some great bucks! That unicorn buck is very unique!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 15, 2006)

Sweet lookin' bucks!

I bet that unicorn would is gonna flat tear up some trees, AND the buck he goes against this year.

I bet next year you'll have bucks all scarred up from him!

Nice pictures!


----------



## Stealthman (Sep 15, 2006)

*Bucks*

Are you sure thats only corn in that feeder?


----------



## Hogguide (Sep 15, 2006)

Stealthman said:


> Are you sure thats only corn in that feeder?



Not at all, in fact, there is NO corn in that feeder. The only corn is scatttered under the feeder for the pictures. The feeders contain a special 28% High Protein Feed
that the Deer LOVE!

In over 450 pictures from the July Deer Cam survey, there is *NOT ONE SINGLE SPIKE *in any of the pictures.
All of the antlered bucks in the pictures have at least 4-6 point racks. Most of the yearling bucks are sporting small 8 point racks.  NO SPIKES! That is simply amazing.
Hogguide






We are Still Looking for this one from January '06


----------



## gsubo (Sep 15, 2006)

Dear Lord!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey friend.I know you need help hunting a couple of those big deer.I have gun and will travel.Send me a pm of what you have in that feeder.I WANT SOME!!!!!


----------



## countrytime (Sep 15, 2006)

lord have mercy, I think they are eating miracle grooooowww. Good looking bucks. hope you see them in daylight.


----------



## Hogguide (Sep 15, 2006)

Here is a Very Young deer on the Right. How old do you think he is? What most deer his age lack is proper nutrition. That's what I'm wanting to give them... We do not shoot small bucks, and neither do most I hunt with, so we're all for learning how to get the racks on them. Genetics we got, age we got....... now we just need the third ingredient, which is proper nutrition. We have a serious food plot infrastructure and the year around feding program is supplemental to that part of the program.
This allows the deer to have the nutrition that they need 365 days per year. This allows for holes or voids that are created while plots are being sprayed, harrowed and replanted.
Hogguide


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 15, 2006)

Good golly Miss Molly !!! Them bucks shore are hungry !!!!
Looks like you're covered up in 'em !!!


----------



## Hogguide (Sep 16, 2006)

countrytime said:


> lord have mercy, I think they are eating miracle grooooowww. Good looking bucks. hope you see them in daylight.



Not quite, (miracle grow) but close. It is a 28% High Protein Pellet (Our own Formula) in the specially developed feeder (Our own design) with NO Moving parts or batteries.
The deer really like the taste and actually fight for a spot at the feeder. Our first feeders had only 2 feeding ports. After watching 5-6 deer trying to feed out of one feeder, literally fighting for a spot at the feeder, we decided to add a third feeding port. It does look like in some places that we need more feeders to accomodate all of the hungry deer.
Hogguide


----------



## Stealthman (Sep 16, 2006)

*Bucks*

Any opening in your "BIG antler" club? It looks like you are doing something right. Keep it up!!


----------



## Hogguide (Sep 16, 2006)

This one on the right may have just been fallen with an arrow. It is too soon to tell.

*WOW!!!*

He is on the weight scale right now. On one scale, he checks in a 270# and on another scale, he is 260#.

We are calling him 265#. His body is so big, it is hard to score the rack. Looks to be in the high 140's to 150's though.
He will easily make Pope and Young. 

I will post more as soon as available.
Hogguide


----------



## Hoss (Sep 16, 2006)

Couldn't stand to hunt on your club.   Just making a decision would stop me from shooting anything. 

Hoss


----------



## michauxii (Sep 17, 2006)

Hogguide,
What game camera are you using??


----------



## Drake1807 (Sep 17, 2006)

GREAT BUCKS!!!


----------



## Hogguide (Sep 17, 2006)

michauxii said:


> Hogguide,
> What game camera are you using??



It is a Leaf River Digital.
HG


----------



## Nhunter (Sep 17, 2006)

where did u get that food at and what kind of plants are in the background


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 18, 2006)

oh heck they all need a few more years, especially the unicorn one! NOT REALLY! great looking deer. their racks are great and the bodies are HUGE on some of them, especially the one you said was killed. hope to see some pics of them on the ground this year


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 18, 2006)

Folks, Hogguide has a specialty blend of feed and also makes his own feeders.  Send him a pm if you want more info on it.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 19, 2006)

Eeeeehhhhh, Doggies !!!


----------



## Hogguide (Sep 27, 2006)

> Got any pics, we wanna see.




Here you go:

I will get some better ones. This one is from a camera phone and was dark, so I lightened it a little.
Nice Buck though.

*

This Deer was killed on Saturday Morning 09/16/2006


*

*Specifics on the deer from the Taxidermist:*

*154 1/2 Inchs Total Pope & Crockett Measurements.

16" Inside Spread

Main Frame 10 point buck with Split Brow Tines, 12 scoreable points.

Brow tines are 7" Long.

24" Long Main Beams

8-1/2" Thick Bases

G 3 Measurements were both 9-3/4" 

Aged at 5-1/2" Old*

He was shot with a bow with an expandable broadhead from 18 yds and ran for 200 yds before collapsing.


*What is Amazing about this deer is that his Live weight was 276#. Thats right, 276 Wopping pounds.

That is HUGE for a whitetail deer in Georgia.
*

Hogguide

Hogguide


----------



## BIGABOW (Sep 27, 2006)

man that rite thar is just plain awesome hard work does pay off in the long run!


----------

